# Voltaje sin fuente en 555 en Proteus Isis



## gabrdzham (Sep 28, 2010)

buenos dias alguirn me podria ayudar con esto al poner el  integrado 555 lo pongo con un push botton para alimentarlo pero antes de que sea alimentado en la linea de voltaje me marca 5 volts , empece a quitarle capacitores resistencias y hasta la misma fuente de voltaje y me sigue marcando 5 volts por que sera que me marca voltaje?
si alguien me puede ayudar con esto
gracias


----------



## thenot (Sep 28, 2010)

y por que no pones el diagrama de lo que hiciste??


----------



## gabrdzham (Sep 29, 2010)

y como lo pego aqui?


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 29, 2010)

gabrdzham dijo:


> y como lo pego aqui?



Debajo de donde se escribe el mensaje hay un botón "Ir a Avanzado", da clic, aparecen más opciones, entre ellas un botón con un icono en forma de clip que es para adjuntar archivos.


----------



## gabrdzham (Sep 30, 2010)

aqui esta el diagrama como pueden ver el boton esta abierto y me marca 5 volts


----------



## sinoatrial (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola a todos, yo también tengo el mismo problema, sin alimentar por el PIN 8 el LM555 este trabaja y al medir con el Medidor de voltaje que trae el programa este muestra 5 Voltios, agradecería si alguien me puede ayudar, muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2015)

Deja de usar ese simulador que evidentemente simula mal


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 3, 2015)

La mayoria de los circuitos en proteus su alimentacion es independiente del diagrama, o sea, los pines VCc y GND no se muestran o ya estan activados mediante software, deberias checar la libreria del 555 o su codigo, a veces ahi lo muestra.


----------



## sinoatrial (Oct 3, 2015)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas y sugerencias, tengo una pregunta ¿ Es posible anular, suprimir, quitar esa alimentación Automatica de los componentes en Proteus, cuales son los pasos, si existen ? es que para mi simulación debo colocar y quitar precisamente la alimentación al 555. sino. no puedo simular el circuito.


----------



## magomac (Oct 8, 2015)

Hola, en ISIS, anda (pon el puntero del mouse encima) a Design, Configure Power Rails.
Abajo hay una casilla que activa y desactiva eso....


----------



## sinoatrial (Oct 8, 2015)

Tengo instalado Proteus 8.0, podrias especificar exactamente en que parte de "Configure Power Rail" puedo suprimir esa alimentación por defecto del 555, por favor y gracias de antemano.


----------



## magomac (Oct 8, 2015)

1.-


2.-


Lo ves ahora?
Fijate que en la pestaña "name" se puede configurar ese voltaje también..

slds.


----------



## sinoatrial (Oct 9, 2015)

Magomac te adjunto el Monoestable ON DELAY que quiero simular, ya intente tildando el recuadro "Use default power rail connection" y quitándole la tilde y todavía me aparece la alimentación del 555 automáticamente, no se si estoy equivocándome en algo, gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## magomac (Oct 10, 2015)

ok.. entonces renombra el pin 8..
algo asi:



slds.


----------



## sinoatrial (Oct 10, 2015)

Amigo Magomac, realice lo que ud me propuso y sigue activándose la salida del 555 sin tener alimentación, aunque en un diseño "Real" esto no es así, para la simulación no encuentro la forma de que este circuito se comporte como en la realidad, me rindo...



Le adjunto el diseño con el Vcc modificado como ud me dijo, Gracias por todo igualmente.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 10, 2015)

Suba la simulación en winrar, tengo el 8.1 el problema se debe a que no coloco el power +Vcc y ahi si el boton abriendo el circuito, de lo contrario el simulador alimentara automaticamente el IC.


----------



## magomac (Oct 10, 2015)

Mientras tanto en multisim...


----------



## sinoatrial (Oct 10, 2015)

Asi es que debería trabajar la simulación en Proteus, lo que pasa es que el Simulador Proteus es mejor para realizar las placas impresas que el Multisim, además de muchas otras ventajas comparativas con el Multisim.....ventajas y desventajas...si alguien conoce a los creadores de Proteus. por favor háganle llegar la propuesta de colocar la opción de suprimir esa alimentación por defecto en los componentes, en algunas simulaciones como la mia son necesarias, muchísimas gracias.


----------

